# [EVDL] Trojan T-105 Plus batteries



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

While hanging out in the local battery shop I noticed some odd looking 
Trojan T-105 batteries... Turns out Trojan now has a "Plus" line of golf 
car batteries. The big changes are:

1) Flip top vent cap
2) Water level indicator inside each cell
3) Embedded terminal posts

http://www.trojanbattery.com/Products/T-105Plus6V.aspx

I was told the west coast Trojan distributor typically stocks GC batteries 
with low profile stud (LPT) terminals, but can get the universal terminals 
in 2-3 weeks. They only plan to stock LPT terminals for T-145 batteries.

The flip top vents were easy to open, and they snap shut with a loud 
click. I did spray a bit of electrolyte around while popping one open 
quickly. The fill holes have a ring of plastic labelled "max fill level", 
making accurate watering a breeze.

The LPT terminals are embedded into the battery case, making it all but 
impossible to damage a terminal or seal when tightening cables. I was also 
told the studs have a retaining nut embedded in the bottom of the 
terminal, making it very unlikely to creep/pull out.

I know many people poo-pooed the older stud terminals, but I'm going to 
try these in my daily driver with 300A limit. The local shop has only had 
1 of these batteries returned with any stud damage. I'll give updates on 
any problems with the LPT terminals.

-Adrian

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I had to change every one of these LPT studs to a clamp around post type. 
Why, because the torque specs call for 95 to 105 inch lbs as was told to me 
by the Trojan Company. At 75 in.lbs, many of the studs started to rotated.

These are only a hex head bolt embedded only 1/16 of a inch below the 
surface. The 5/16 inch bolt head do not have a enough surface area to keep 
from rotating even with a back up wrench.

200 amps will cause a lot of shrink back and cause some of these pads to 
mushroom. It seems the lead was also too soft.

They are not like the last batch of batteries that had a high post with a 
stud that had a long L head embedded deep into the offset bus bar. The lead 
was hard and I could torque the studs at 15 inch lbs or the same as 180 
in.lbs and could draw 200 amps with out any problems.

Next time, I going with the large L terminal that is 5/8 inch thick and has 
a 1 inch by 1.5 inch contact area.

Roland




----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Adrian DeLeon" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, March 24, 2008 6:49 PM
Subject: [EVDL] Trojan T-105 Plus batteries


> While hanging out in the local battery shop I noticed some odd looking
> Trojan T-105 batteries... Turns out Trojan now has a "Plus" line of golf
> car batteries. The big changes are:
>
> 1) Flip top vent cap
> 2) Water level indicator inside each cell
> 3) Embedded terminal posts
>
> http://www.trojanbattery.com/Products/T-105Plus6V.aspx
>
> I was told the west coast Trojan distributor typically stocks GC batteries
> with low profile stud (LPT) terminals, but can get the universal terminals
> in 2-3 weeks. They only plan to stock LPT terminals for T-145 batteries.
>
> The flip top vents were easy to open, and they snap shut with a loud
> click. I did spray a bit of electrolyte around while popping one open
> quickly. The fill holes have a ring of plastic labelled "max fill level",
> making accurate watering a breeze.
>
> The LPT terminals are embedded into the battery case, making it all but
> impossible to damage a terminal or seal when tightening cables. I was also
> told the studs have a retaining nut embedded in the bottom of the
> terminal, making it very unlikely to creep/pull out.
>
> I know many people poo-pooed the older stud terminals, but I'm going to
> try these in my daily driver with 300A limit. The local shop has only had
> 1 of these batteries returned with any stud damage. I'll give updates on
> any problems with the LPT terminals.
>
> -Adrian
>
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I think I might have to agree, you might have trouble
with the screw on terminals. But, on Trojan's web site
the plus battery is available with an automotive post!
http://www.trojanbattery.com/Products/T-105Plus6V.aspx

I just custom ordered 18 T-875's for my Saturn back in
October. It took 6 weeks to get them, but I think it
was well worth it because they've all worked
flawlessly. You should be able to order them with
automotive posts, if they won't do it I'd call trojan
and find a place willing to do so.

Later,
Rick
92 Saturn SC Conversion
AZ Alt Fuel Plates "ZEROGAS"
5,000 EV miles as of yesterday!


____________________________________________________________________________________
Looking for last minute shopping deals? 
Find them fast with Yahoo! Search. http://tools.search.yahoo.com/newsearch/category.php?category=shopping

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

